# Name the violations



## ICE (May 15, 2014)

The contractor that did this really screwed up the furnace installation.



https://flic.kr/p/nkhioR  [/URL]

This is on the outside of a house near an A/C condenser.  The 50 amp breakers are the disconnect for the A/C and the 20 amp supplies the furnace.  The over-current protection for the feeder is 60 amp. 

The big wire is #8 --- the little wire is #12.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 15, 2014)

1. 334.12(B)(4)

2. 250.110

3. 250.24(A)(5)

4. 310.15 via 334.80


----------



## Dennis (May 15, 2014)

408.36(D) for back fed breaker.  That panel will not accept a tie down I believe


----------



## Dennis (May 15, 2014)

Sorry I missed that the 12 wire was the feed


----------



## Dennis (May 15, 2014)

300.10 ?????


----------



## Dennis (May 15, 2014)

Looks like they used the equipment grounding conductor as a neutral.  oops...  and they did not bond the bar to the box but I imagine Chris got that.  I didn't check his articles.


----------



## Span (May 16, 2014)

1. Feeder needs min #6 AWG 3 wire.

2. Seperate neutral & grounding bus bar.

3. 8 AWG use 50A for HVAC OK.


----------



## markw (May 16, 2014)

Wait for it......no egc, wire feeding A/C romex not THHN?, need need 6/3 w gr. feeding dissconnect, loads should be ok on the 6, no info on unit MCA.


----------

